# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Does Anyone Not Drink?

## Gytha

Hey. I'm a sophomore at a university in the US and I don't drink. I've never even tried a sip! It's just a personal choice and I totally have nothing against people who do drink. My friends all do, but they don't pressure me to. But i was just wondering if anyone else doesn't. It's really hard because it seems like everyone does! But it does not smell appealing and I always see people making fools of themselves when they're drunk and I don't want that to be me. It just seems like I'm the only one who doesn't sometimes!

----------


## dsjeya

it is just relaxation
even thouh i  am a teatotaller

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

uuhh i feel ya!! =p...i dont drink..for religious reasons
but i dont think i would even i was allowed to :s
it's just not all that appealing??
and uugghh...why is it HARD???its fun being different  :Wink:

----------


## EntangleDesi

I'll be honest..I do drink, but only occasionally at social events or if I'm out with friends.But I have my own limits. I drink if I want to. There is no pressure to drink or not. I've never gotten twisted or drunk from drinking. I just don't see what the point of drinking is if you're going to have fun for the night but get so drunk that you're either sick the next day or don't remember what happened the night before.

----------


## Gytha

:group:   thanks for your replies.

----------


## Kyla12

lol , maybe  not ...

----------


## gr8amna

I don't either  ^_^
Religious purposes, but yeah.
I think its cool to be different. Actually I have just never been tempted to drink for heck of it.
I have always wondered what alcoholic beverages taste like though  =/

----------


## dsjeya

i used to drink in parties
for the past 5 years,i have become a teetotaler
social drinking ,within limits is ok

----------


## gmiller

Hi dude, 
            I am also like you. I don't like to smoke and drink. I also feel uncomfortable among those guys who do drinks.

----------


## chaoge

i don't drink alcoholic beverages..
and i really don't like people who drinks because they act wild, the lose control of themselves and for me, they are just wasting their money while destroying their body..

----------


## heman

i dont drink too though i stay in USA and work there too.It is a matter of personal choice.nobody can force you to act against your will and i am a strong believer of that.

----------


## shafqatullah

I dont like drink....

----------


## cogs11

i'd always **** anjali mary pothen.

----------


## isaacjames

Nobody can pressure for me. I know its disadvantages for the health. I drink but not for enjoyment but as medicine. Due to the stone problem I have take the some level of the alcohol in a month otherwise it is painful to me.

----------


## prakh

to kya karu amra

----------


## demon_h

Even me dude...
Yuk I hate alcohol..
(I say this to myself to avoid it  :Smile:  )

----------


## preetikashukla

I don't drink either . .not much to bother about

----------


## johnsonlive1

Hi Gytha, I am also not drinking. We all know it's bad habit. If we will try it for one's than it gonna be habit for us. My friends are drinking but if they are going for drinking than i am not going. Why can't we have Fruit Juice or Milk shakes instead of drinking. They will very beneficial to our health.

----------

